# Hypoglycemic Child



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

My nine year old daughter has hypoglycemia. She was diagnosed by her pediatrician based on her symptoms - no tests were run. I feel the diagnosis is correct as she had a classic episode on Thanksgiving - cold and sweaty right at meal time - she misunderstood when I told the other kids not to stuff themselves before dinner and she waited too long to eat. She is on the low end of the spectrum for weight and does not gain easily. I am having her snack and switched her back to full fat milk, etc. in hopes of adding weight to her. Any experience, advice or tips? Is this something kids outgrow? When she has an episode what foods are best for her? I'm looking for life experience tips beyond what the doctor has already told us.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Not sure what to say, other than I also am trying to figure out how to put weight and health on my two year old hypoglycemic boy. Born that way, went in a coma as a newborn because he wasn't fed quick enough. 

I hope someone that has an idea chimes in, as I am struggling with this as well.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Eat several small meals a day instead of 3 large ones. Keep some peanut m & ms's available at all times. They last forever, they have the sugar to get the blood sugar up quickly, but the protein from the peanuts will prevent a crash after the sugar is used up. I always have them in my vehicle for this reason. It holds me until I can get some real food.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Very frequent, small meals with high protein. Not vegetable protein, but meat protein. I strongly suspect a lot of it is that the liver is not storing adequate glycogen. I've dealt with low blood sugar my entire life and eating many small meals a day is the only way to keep my sugar up. The very moment I feel hungry I have to reach for something or I go into a full hypoglycemic episode.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I would DEMAND a fasting glucose test. A pediatrician diagnosing like that is no better than getting your diagnosis from the internet. I would be hopping mad that my offspring was "diagnosed" by a professional with an offhand comment.

IF the diagnosis is correct, low glycemic index foods like (ahem) chickpeas can be a great way of helping to stabilize blood sugar levels. DO a web search on the term. _Sometimes_ hypoglycemia can also be related to gluten intolerance, so be aware.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I would DEMAND a fasting glucose test. A pediatrician diagnosing like that is no better than getting your diagnosis from the internet. I would be hopping mad that my offspring was "diagnosed" by a professional with an offhand comment.
> 
> IF the diagnosis is correct, low glycemic index foods like (ahem) chickpeas can be a great way of helping to stabilize blood sugar levels. DO a web search on the term. _Sometimes_ hypoglycemia can also be related to gluten intolerance, so be aware.


I will be contacting the doctor to ask for bloodwork. After the initial "diagnosis" she went a long time feeling fine. Now that things are acting up again I want further testing from the doctor. She likes hummus - so she will probably like chickpeas.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Good for you! My wife is a real tiger when it comes to being an informed patient and patient advocate. She's taught this ol' grump a few things.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Only thing I would add as a mother who raised a son who was properly diagnosed with Hypoglycemia? Make sure you are feeding your daughter up to six times/day, get her off sugar, all junk food, off pop, off fruit juice, and you will see incredible results. Getting Gluten out of her diet is important, too. BTW- This wasn't easy, but as an adult who had to strip sugar out of her diet? I can only say I DON'T MISS THAT POISON! Sugar feeds viruses, cancer, and too much taxes the immune system, causes Diabetes, and the list goes on. My preps will never include this poison.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Make sure she has protien more than once a day, and set aside ordinary snacks for when she needs them. Her snacks should not be so tasty that she gorges: simple crackers and cheese will be tasty if her blood sugar is low!

At least, that is what works for me: hyoglycemia (your daughter) and type 2 diabetes (me) are both caused by a pancreas that is not keeping our blood sugars steady, so, we must help it along by having a steady intake of healthy foods! 

Giving her a spot where you put good snacks will both nourish her and prevent misunderstandings about ice cream and unhealthy snacks! Healthy snacks include crackers, peanut butter, apples, cheese, peanuts, and any other ordinary foods.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> _Sometimes_ hypoglycemia can also be related to gluten intolerance, so be aware.


Really? I hadn't heard that... will go do some research. I am pretty sure my daughter's blood sugar problems are related either to her lyme disease or her gluten intolerance.... which is probably related to the LD.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had hypoglycemia since I was a child. It's hard to understand but a person with hypoglycemia must follow basically the same diet as a diabetic. Her diet should include hi protein and low to no sugar. Be careful because while most kids crave sweets she will likely crave starches like bread, rice, potatoes, chips, french fries and things like that because starch turns into sugar and gives her energy. She MUST eat at least 6 meals per day. These of course won't be full 7 course meals but healthy high protien. Be cautious of most fruits because they contain alot of sugar as well. No chocolate milk, ice cream or fruit smoothies except in VERY SMALL quantities and try to make it at bedtime. A small tootsie roll or hershey candy will knock me out cold and I'll sleep for several hours. During an episode give her a small candy if she's near passing out. If she's just getting the mood swings, bad headaches, or nauseated give her some cheese, a spoonfull fo peanut butter or cheese crackers. She will be very sleepy between these highs and lows so let her sleep. The hardest part to deal with for most hypoglycemics is that we are never hungry until it's too late. As a teenager I'd go a day without eating until I simply passed out. I was not hungry and eating was and still is a huge waste of time in my opinion. Try to get as much green vegetables in her as you possibly can. Make them appealing. Take 10-12 long green beans and wrap a piece of bacon around the bundle and season. Put these into the microwave for a few minutes to blanch the beans then in the oven for about 15 minutes. It's much more appealing than the same old smothered green beans. Salads are great but they (the lettuce) have very little nutritional value that a child requires. Dig around online and you will find alot of hypoglycemic recipes. The main key is getting her to eat every two to 3 hours.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

ejagno said:


> I've had hypoglycemia since I was a child. It's hard to understand but a person with hypoglycemia must follow basically the same diet as a diabetic. Her diet should include hi protein and low to no sugar. Be careful because while most kids crave sweets she will likely crave starches like bread, rice, potatoes, chips, french fries and things like that because starch turns into sugar and gives her energy. She MUST eat at least 6 meals per day. These of course won't be full 7 course meals but healthy high protien. Be cautious of most fruits because they contain alot of sugar as well. No chocolate milk, ice cream or fruit smoothies except in VERY SMALL quantities and try to make it at bedtime. A small tootsie roll or hershey candy will knock me out cold and I'll sleep for several hours. During an episode give her a small candy if she's near passing out. If she's just getting the mood swings, bad headaches, or nauseated give her some cheese, a spoonfull fo peanut butter or cheese crackers. She will be very sleepy between these highs and lows so let her sleep. The hardest part to deal with for most hypoglycemics is that we are never hungry until it's too late. As a teenager I'd go a day without eating until I simply passed out. I was not hungry and eating was and still is a huge waste of time in my opinion. Try to get as much green vegetables in her as you possibly can. Make them appealing. Take 10-12 long green beans and wrap a piece of bacon around the bundle and season. Put these into the microwave for a few minutes to blanch the beans then in the oven for about 15 minutes. It's much more appealing than the same old smothered green beans. Salads are great but they (the lettuce) have very little nutritional value that a child requires. Dig around online and you will find alot of hypoglycemic recipes. The main key is getting her to eat every two to 3 hours.


Thanks for all the information. I was just telling my husband that I am getting us all off of sugar. My daughter is never hungry. She had an episode with my husband and I was not there - she started to faint. He had her drink a lot of orange juice and eat a donut - too much sugar. She was very tired all day. I'm going to check on-line for recipes. She loves soup, salad, meat, fruit and celery - so she has a tendency toward healthy eating. Thanks for the info.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

lorichristie said:


> Only thing I would add as a mother who raised a son who was properly diagnosed with Hypoglycemia? Make sure you are feeding your daughter up to six times/day, get her off sugar, all junk food, off pop, off fruit juice, and you will see incredible results. Getting Gluten out of her diet is important, too. BTW- This wasn't easy, but as an adult who had to strip sugar out of her diet? I can only say I DON'T MISS THAT POISON! Sugar feeds viruses, cancer, and too much taxes the immune system, causes Diabetes, and the list goes on. My preps will never include this poison.


Do you happen to remember what tests were run?


----------

